# Kidding question



## Jrtluvr03 (Mar 18, 2018)

my girl had her babies about 7 hours ago and still has what I guess is after birth hanging is that normal or should she have passed it all by now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is preferable that it already passed. But don't try pulling it out. If the bubble of liquid busted, you can hang something like a towel to put weight on it.


----------



## Jrtluvr03 (Mar 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> It is preferable that it already passed. But don't try pulling it out. If the bubble of liquid busted, you can hang something like a towel to put weight on it.


I'm hoping she'll pass it soon if not I'll be calling the vet first thing in the morning she had two healthy girls and seem fine and is eating and taking very good care of her babies


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Jrtluvr03 said:


> I'm hoping she'll pass it soon if not I'll be calling the vet first thing in the morning she had two healthy girls and seem fine and is eating and taking very good care of her babies


Did she pass it yet? How is she?


----------



## Jrtluvr03 (Mar 18, 2018)

Jrtluvr03 said:


> I'm hoping she'll pass it soon if not I'll be calling the vet first thing in the morning she had two healthy girls and seem fine and is eating and taking very good care of her babies





Jrtluvr03 said:


> I'm hoping she'll pass it soon if not I'll be calling the vet first thing in the morning she had two healthy girls and seem fine and is eating and taking very good care of her babies





groovyoldlady said:


> Did she pass it yet? How is she?


She'll be 3 in November this was her first time kidding...I called the vet this morning because it was still hanging there he said not to get to worried about it he said it was probably a retained placenta and if she didn't pass it within 24 hours to call back and he'd start her on antibiotics I just checked on her tonight and its just hanging by a thread now so it should be gone by morning


----------



## Jrtluvr03 (Mar 18, 2018)

These are her two baby girls ❤❤









Jrtluvr03 said:


> She'll be 3 in November this was her first time kidding...I called the vet this morning because it was still hanging there he said not to get to worried about it he said it was probably a retained placenta and if she didn't pass it within 24 hours to call back and he'd start her on antibiotics I just checked on her tonight and its just hanging by a thread now so it should be gone by morning


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word. What ADORABLENESS!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy are they cute! Those would make great calendar shots! Congratulations!


----------

